# Topics > Smart home > Smart speakers >  Chirp, smart home device, Google Inc., Mountain View, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Google Inc.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Google’s answer to Amazon's Echo is code-named ‘Chirp’ and is landing soon"
'Okay, Google,' your turn.

by Mark Bergen
May 11, 2016

----------

